# [SOLVED] MotoGP 08 running slow on PC



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I installed MotoGP 08 a week back on my system, it was not running proper until I updated my graphic card drivers & Directx, but suddenly after a week it has become slow again, the bikes kind of run at 40kmph in slow motion. I tried reinstalling the game again but still facing same problem.

This problem started after one of my friends copied some dll files and exes of other games in the capcom installation folder.

System Specs---
Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit Processor
Intel® Core™ i7-720QM Processor• 1.6 GHz, Level 3 cache 6 MB 6 GB DDR3
640 GB SATA Hard Disk Drive 5400 rpm
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 5650 Graphics, 1 GB DDR3 dedicated


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

Hi rivelino86 and welcome to TSF,

Im an correct in guessing that its a laptop your playing the games on.
If i am then the most common problem with gaming laptops is they overheat very quickly which causes hardware components to slow down.
Download Everest from my Sig and check the Sensor tab for Temps. When the slowdown occurs minimise the game and check the temps.


----------



## lukey177 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

Well its not your computer hardware that is lacking, because they are pretty insane. 
Do what karlos has suggested you to do then get back to us.


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

Hi Aus_Karlos, thank You for the warm welcome.

Your right its HP DV6-3190ee Laptop. It does overheat a lot whilst playing the game, but it never slowed down before coz for the the past 1 week I used to play it 3-4 hours at a stretch.

The slow down only started after my friend copied some dll's & exe into the installation folder. He said that these new files (i.e dll & exe) would help in getting the game started faster, but instead it did the opposite.

Do you think re-installing the game, the Graphic card & Directx drivers would help...?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

Did your friend make backup copies of the files he overwrote?

If he only copied the dll and exe files into the game folder (not the Windows folder), then uninstalling and reinstalling the game should fix the problem. Backup your saves and profile first.

If any other system files were changed or added, reinstall DirectX, all device drivers, and run SFC /SCANNOW with your Windows DVD inserted.


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

No he did not make any backup copies, he just pasted some files & replaced some (in the installation folder which is in C: drive, default installation folder).

Is there any uninstall tool to completely uninstall the game including the saves & profiles, etc., if not please give me the path where the game data gets stored (saves & profile) so that I can delete them manually, since I would like to start off fresh with the re-installation.

I will try re-installing the rest of the drivers as well, but is in necessary to install Directx 9 after the game gets installed coz my graphics card alreday comes with Directx 11...?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

To fully uninstall, go to Start > Control Panel > Programs & Features. It will either delete your saves and profile automatically or give you the option to keep them.

You shouldn't have to reinstall any drivers if the files were only added to the MotoGP 08 folder.

Some old games need DX9 to be installed, even if you're using Windows 7 and a DX11 card. The game will give you the option to install DX9 during installation if it's required.


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

I re-installed the Game, Graphic Card & Directx drivers, but even then the problem still exists. If I run the game in Windows 2000 compatibility it works fine then slowly after some time the game starts getting slower and slower & then it goes back to slow motion. I spoke to my friend he said, he had copied some launcher.exe & cruise.exe of some other game i.e. MotoGP 08 Reloaded into my installation folder. I searched on Google but I didn't find any game called MotoGP 08 Reloaded.

I doubt that the files that were copied of the other game is still present somewhere in my system which is causing the problem.

Note- Earlier I used to run my game smoothly under Windows 98/ Windows ME compatibility.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

'Reloaded' means he's given you the files from a pirate copy of the game. Scan your computer for viruses.

Ask your friend for the names and locations of all the files, then search your hard drive to make sure they've been deleted.

If it used to work with no problems in 98 compatibility mode and you're now getting slowdown in 2000 compatibility mode, the obvious thing to do would be to go back to 98 mode.


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

Before re-installing the game I manually deleted both the files (launcher.exe & cruise.dll). I tried to run the game in Windows 98/ Windows ME compatibility but it didn't help.

Any other solution..?
I will post back after scanning my system for viruses.


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

I scanned my entire system no viruses were found.

If I send u both the files (launcher.exe & cruise.dll) can u find out what they do to the system which causes instability in the game installed by original DVD?

Note: The pirated copy only works on Windows 2000 where as the Original Launcher used to work smoothly on Windows 98 / Windows ME compatibility.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

I haven't got the game, so I can't test the files.

I found a post on one of the torrent sites where someone had exactly the same problem as you, but it only applies to the pirate copy of the game where the bike is slow and stays in first gear. As you're using a legitimate copy, the solution doesn't apply.

Have you tried contacting Capcom support?


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

If I play the game under Windows 2000 compatibility the game works proper only the frame rates is very slow, very hard to control the bike.

Bikes run slow and stay in first gear only if the compatibility is Windows 98 / Windows ME.

Can u provide me whatever solution u found on the above mentioned site, otherwise the only option & solution that I have is to format my PC and start from scratch. 

And No I haven't yet tried contacting Capcom Support.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

The solution I found is only for the pirate copy and doesn't help with your legitimate DVD. I only mentioned it because I can't find any other reports of the same problem online.


----------



## rivelino86 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MotoGP 08 running slow on PC*

Hey Guys, I contacted Capcom & they were able to help me out.
Now the game is back & running under Windows 98 / Windows ME compatibility.

Thank you very much (Koala & Aus_Karlos) for helping out.

---Rivelino


----------



## eugenekit90 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there, i just downloaded the game(through pirate) and tried it and it has the same problem as described above, all the bikes are slow as hell! i tried to run the game in different compatibility but its the same.
rivelino86 coud u tell me wt did the guys in Capcom advise u to do? I havnn't and dont no how to??
would somebody suggest a way to fix this?
many thx guys

my system is almost the same as rivelino86's


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

eugenekit90, we don't offer support for illegally downloaded software. Buy the game to fix your problem.


----------

